# Story I won a prize for.



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

This was my first short story which I wrote for my school's writing contest back in December. I was so proud of it and I got third place. I really hope you guys like it! 



> 1851​
> Cold, cold, cold. For the longest time, that was how she had felt. Living on the streets of London’s East End since she was seven years old: every moment a struggle, begging for food daily, sleeping under icy bridges, trying to stay strong. What protection she once had in her youth melted away that fateful November night, many years ago. My parents are gone for good; it means nothing to think of them now, she brooded. Emotions had done nothing to keep her alive for the past eight years, so it was best to suppress something so petty. I’m glad the temperature this time of year keeps people away, she thought as she silently smirked. People were always a bother. Either they were as grubby as she was, staring at her with as much contempt as they had for themselves, or they rode in coaches, scrutinizing her with a mixture of pity and disgust. “You just can’t win in this life”, she murmured as she drifted off to another pitiable night of sleep.
> 
> When she was finally pulled from her fitful rest by the clamor of London’s midday traffic, it was already 11:00 AM - or at least that was what Big Ben said. Breakfast time had already passed, (if that was what one would call the never-ending search for a meal that had the ability to fill her up). At times, the pangs of constant hunger would drive her to tie a small stone to her belly. It weighed her down considerably, but it was better than starving.
> ...


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey cool! What did you win?:happy:


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

I won 25 dollars and a place in the literary magazine.


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*Is there more? Your story has an appeal to it.*


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

ChaosRegins said:


> *Is there more? Your story has an appeal to it.*


I wish there was more. I may write more simply for myself and you guys if you care. Like, I like to write but I am lazy and I am a perfectionist with writing and if i can't write well I get angry and feel I am flawed that I can't write good stuff.


----------



## songofcalamity (Apr 3, 2009)

Awww, that is the end? 

I would have hope to read more. *nudgenudge* :wink:


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

I definitely have to write more.


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

** Looks over Kamajama's shoulder* So....You writing now? *


----------

